# Goal for weight loss.



## Albino_101

Monday I started my diet, I weighed almost 270, and having both parents as diabetics I really don't want to become one and start all those health problems so I finally got off my @$$ and did something about it.

As of Monday I stopped drinking all sodas and energy drinks, I now only drink water and skim milk except for a little bit of juice in the morning and I am limiting myself to a maximum of 2000 calories a day and I am carefully counting them.

Now 2 days later it is Wednesday night and I lost over 2 pounds(probably mostly water weight) and I am down to 267(using the same scale and wearing the same clothes for accuracy) next week I plan to start going to my college's gym twice a week and do 4 or more miles each day on the treadmill to speed up my weight loss. I felt extremely happy when I saw the scale say 267, I finally feel I have control over my weight now!!!

My goal is to eventually be under 200 pounds if possible with my body type( I have broad shoulders and I'm 6 feet tall), by losing around 8-12 pounds a month.

By the way, I'm not doing this to impress a girl or for anyone else, I am doing this for me so I can stay healthy.


----------



## StripesAndFins

Good for you. I know I should probably do the same, but I am too lazy. Could be a contributor lol


----------



## Albino_101

Nah you just need to hit your rock bottom like I did.


----------



## StripesAndFins

Albino_101 said:


> Nah you just need to hit your rock bottom like I did.


Shouldn't be far away lol.

But anyways, best of luck to you and reaching your goal.


----------



## funlad3

Albino_101 said:


> By the way, I'm not doing this to impress a girl or for anyone else, I am doing this for me so I can stay healthy.


Great! I'm glad that this is just for you, it shows that YOU want it! I love my high metabolism. 3500 calories? No problem!


----------



## snyderguy

Good for you man. The girls will come eventually ;]

You know, swimming is a really great way to lose some weight. I used to swim and you'd be surprised at how quickly you lose weight. Plus, it's great for your heart and building muscle without hitting the gym.


----------



## Ghost Knife

I'm 6'4" and 270 pounds and I probably need to lose at least 20-30 pounds. the problem is that it's tough when you work full time and have two small children.


----------



## Fishpunk

I have some buckets to move around if you want some workout.


----------



## hXcChic22

Good for you, man!

Losing weight is tough. Remember not to be discouraged if you're not losing that goal weight every month. If you're working out, you're going to be gaining muscle, which everyone knows is heavier than fat, yet people still get upset when they don't lose what they want to. As long as you can see/feel the difference, that's what is important.


----------



## emc7

Good luck. Its a tough time of year to count calories. Even 10% of body weight will make you feel healthier and chop all kinds of health risks. Don't get discouraged if you slip up once or twice, its the long-term that counts


----------



## P.senegalus

Good for you! 
Last month I started walking for 30 minutes every day and I'm slowly giving up sodas. I feel so much better since I started. 
Keep it up


----------



## Albino_101

Thanks for all the support guys, as of Monday I weighed 270 and now its Friday and I weigh 259(though its probably mostly water weight).

Also P. senegalus I just gave up sodas and energy drinks completely, yeah the first 2 days it was horrible like going through drug withdrawals, water tasted terrible to me and I felt like throwing up a few times, but now 5 days later I feel fine just drinking some juice or milk in the morning and water the rest of the day is easily bearable, but I used to drink 4+ sodas a day every day.


----------



## emc7

Dropping sugared drinks should take off about 40 pounds fairly easily, as long as you don't start eating more to compensate. 4 cokes is close to 1000 calories, about 1/3 of what you should have all day. Once your weight levels off, then you have to start exercising or counting food calories to keep losing. But it is worth it. Hang in there.


----------



## bmlbytes

Your body weight will fluctuate about 4 pounds during the day. I was told to measure your body weight at the same time everyday to get accurate results. However, if you lost 11 pounds in less than a week, you are definitely losing weight. Real weight...

Congratulations!


----------



## lohachata

on july 1st 1985 i weighed 245 lbs..a lot for someone 5'8".....had a 42" waist....i was 40 years old......so i decided that it was time to lose some weight...
1st thing i did was switch from regular pepsi to diet pepsi..here is something my cousin offered to me....
take a big mug of coffee(12 oz.).....put 10 teaspoons of sugar in it....how does it taste ??
my response was "YUCK !!!!!! it would be so sweet it would make me sick....
he said...that is about the equivalent to a 12 oz can of soda...so the switch from sugared drinks is the right way to go....

i also gave up a lot of carbs..i designed a diet for myself that was much like the "Stillman diet"...except that i made it less dangerous and more doable...

on December 1st 1985 i weighed 165lbs...with a 34" waist...
since then my weight has gone up and down a few times..right now i am about 180 lbs with a 36" waist..and am now 66 years old....having diabetes sucks big time..

101.....i am glad to see you doing this while you are still a young man...it may not keep you from getting diabetes ; but it may well delay the onset and have lessor effects....
if you like , PM me and i will give you some helpful tips and some good information on this stuff...


----------



## Fishfirst

moderation with fatty foods and cardio man... 30 minutes is good 45 is better... I've been training and doing marathons the last year... I wasn't over weight but now I feel healthier than i've ever felt (and looking TRIM!) don't do it all at once... go slow or you'll burn out... but continually push yourself a little more each day you work out. Three days a week is good, for is optimal, the body needs recovery time as well... 
A lot of water helps with the hunger, and eat all the veggies and fruits you want.

oh and diet sodas are extremely bad for diabetes... don't drink it...


----------



## Albino_101

Thanks again guys, as of right now I am down to 255.

Also I know losing this weight can't fully prevent diabetes, but my dad was lucky, his doctor diagnosed it very early on, my dad lost about 50 pounds, and will soon be off of some of his medication.


----------



## Mr. fish

Yup.. Sugar is your enemy when wanting to shred the pounds.

Just remember diets 85% of the battle, doesn't mean you have to starve yourself just keep it clean. 

Try aiming for 6 smaller meals throughout the day to speed up your metabolism, it will help burn cals.

*Lean meats:* chicken, lean beef, Turkey, tilapia
*Good Carbs:* Brown Rice, black beans, yams, whole wheat bread, veggies, skim milk
*Good Fats:* Avocado, Nuts, olive oil, flax seeds

Water....water...water... WATER

When you hit a plateau, drop down to 1700 cals. Good luck! Not everyone has the drive, at least you took the first step and made the choice to change your life.


----------



## iheartfish:)

It's great that you're taking initiative! I know this is a relatively oldish thread, but how is it going? Don't cut your calories to anything lower than 1700 as that is unhealthy. Try to stay away from processed carbs (I probably just made that up) and carbs in general. Steer towards veggies, fruits and lean proteins. 2% milk is the way to go. Don't forget that your brain needs healthy fats to keep going! Good luck, and join cross country if you really want to drop pounds. My team's saying is "Blood is replaceable, sweat is expected, tears are optional." Then again, we're doing cross-fit, not just plain running...

Way to go!!


----------



## Albino_101

As of right now I'm down to 248. By just staying under or close to 2000 calories a day, not eating late at night, and by cutting 95% of the sugar out of my diet, I am steadily losing weight over time, and I plan to start riding my bike a whole bunch again.


----------



## emc7

The more slowly you take it off, the more likely you are to keep it off. Just keep moving in the right direction. You can eat as much green beans and cabbage as you want (who would want). Low-fat or fat-free microwave popcorn is a filling, high-fiber, low-cal snack.


----------



## giggitygiggity

Your doing great man, keep it up! If you want to shed some serious pounds and do it quick, check out this website. The dude on this website was literally sick, he was taking pill after pill after pill and he did this diet, after all said and done, the dude is healthy, not taking any medications, and lost a lot of pounds. I suggest you check it out. Its a great documentary!

Its a juicing diet. Its a strict diet, but if your super motivated to lose serious weight, then it should be easy for you, and its 100% proven and the HEALTHIEST way to go. You will save money too.


www.fatsickandnearlydead.com


Oh btw, its a dvd you would have to purchase, but Netflix has it, thats how I watched it.


----------



## iheartfish:)

Anything that is called "fat sick and nearly dead" wouldn't be a good idea...........
Good job Albino! The key is to stay motivated, and it's always easiest when you can see the weight steadily dropping  
Emc: I like cabbage! And green beans! .... and bacon.............

Biking is fun and it definitely makes the... thighs... look much better


----------



## emc7

I like bacon and butter and sugar and bread. The only green things I like are mint or lime flavored. I have been through the diet thing and will probably be starting again in January. Its easy to say eat fewer calories than you use. Eat less, move more. Fiber good, fat & carbs bad. Exercise before a protein breakfast so you are forced to burn fat. An amazing number of people eventually succeed in losing and keeping it off. You just have to make over your own behavior. So much easier said than done.

Juicing can be a trap. I know a lady who got a juicer and uses 10 apples to make 1 glass of juice. It just makes it way too easy to consume calories. Sit and chew the 10 apples and you won't be eating anything else all day.


----------



## iheartfish:)

The best thing is to just take a fruit or veggie and EAT IT. Nothing special, just like emc said. Yes, you have to "remake" your whole life, but once you form habits, you will it easy to stick to them. Actually, what you should try to do above all else is to form new habits based on the old ones. 
Example: (this is pretend)
Every day after school I go home and grab a bag of pretzels and a coke and sit down to watch my favorite show. Instead, I will try to "remake" my habit into orange juice (surprisingly filling, by the way, and it satisfies those sugar cravings!!) and something else that you enjoy snacking on but is healthy. Eat slow and make sure you "pre-portion". That is, put a small amount into a bowl instead of eating out of the bag so that you don't end up overeating. 

Last year at lunch I used to buy a super-duper delicious cookie every day. That thing was a calorie bomb. During the summer I stopped because there just weren't many chances to get that cookie. In the fall the cookies were there again, but I thought to myself "I really don't need this cookie. Instead, I'll just have this ___ (fill in the blank)". It can be a piece of gum, a green-tea flavored mint from Trader Joe's, or whatever you want. 

It's the simple swaps.


----------

